
The One Weird Trait That Predicts Whether You’re a Trump Supporter - smacktoward
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/01/donald-trump-2016-authoritarian-213533?cmpid=sf
======
dgreensp
See also the "strict father model" vs "nurturant parent model" of the state as
explained by George Lakoff in his books going back to 1996.

------
CM30
So, how come a lot of the media aren't rushing to support him? They've already
got the authoritarian tendencies down...

Oh, because it's not just about whether someone is authoritarian, it's about
whether they're authoritarian with a right wing slant to their political
views. Either way, it's not particularly surprising, and neither is the
mentioned possibility of someone like Trump actually getting the presidency.
Bad economic times plus a government not interested in the population and a
feeling that some 'other' group is destroying society tend to bring about
authoritarian regimes.

~~~
oska
> Milton Rokeach's dogmatism scale was an early attempt to measure pure
> authoritarianism, whether left or right. The scale was carefully designed to
> measure closed-mindedness without regard to ideology. Nevertheless,
> researchers found that it correlated with British political conservativism.
> In a similar line of research, Philip Tetlock found that right wing beliefs
> are associated with less integrative complexity than left wing beliefs.
> People with moderate liberal attitudes had the highest integrative
> complexity in their cognitions.

> There have been a number of other attempts to identify "left-wing
> authoritarians" in the United States and Canada. These would be people who
> submit to leftist authorities, are highly conventional to liberal
> viewpoints, and are aggressive to people who oppose left-wing ideology.
> These attempts have failed because measures of authoritarianism always
> correlate at least slightly with the right. However, left-wing
> authoritarians were found in Eastern Europe. There are certainly extremists
> across the political spectrum, but most psychologists now believe that
> authoritarianism is a predominantly right-wing phenomenon. [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-
wing_authoritarianism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-
wing_authoritarianism)

------
herbst
Meanwhile it really is a change that this guy wins isn't it?

I really don't get you america, never will. Its like a bad movie.

